# Into the sunset. (The story of a GT-R driver)



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

The engine, whailing, burns in front of him. He looks right, glances left, and floors it. 8000 rpm, shift. Down. Through the apex, with that sun, blaring down the short hood. He can't think, because it takes to long. He can't breathe, because he is to busy thinking. Time traces back, to him as a child. All the toys, all the sounds. He hears his mother say put them away. Is she proud? Is she tired of it?

Does she see the fast approching corners like he does? Does she feel the push into the seat like him? Does she smile at the sound of the Turbo? Does she hear the beautiful tree's smoosh by at 200 mph?

He doesn't know, all he see's is the numbers. 7:52. That's all he needed.

As the sun goes down, he looks up at it. For the most brief second, he see's her in it. He blinks. Time to go home... and let the Ring go to sleep.

---- I wrote this story 3 years ago. Tell me what you think.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I think 3 years ago,you could not even write:blahblah:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

uke: :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> I think 3 years ago,you could not even write:blahblah:


PMSL :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

right. There are a lot of adjectives I'd use to describe my Skyline's hood, but short is definitely not one of them. These cars are fat pigs in real life - long hoods, wide: I can barely even grope the missus properly what with the lateral reach being nearly Hummer-like! And this is the R32, the R33 and R34 strike me as outlandish in proportion....almost like a Mitsubishi GTO 

it needs a fair bit of grammatical cleanup, but I guess its safe to say that your greatest fantasy in life is to actually drive a Skyline.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> ...I guess its safe to say that your greatest fantasy in life is to actually drive a Skyline.


Strange - that's the same fantasy for soooooo many Skyline owners (cars....bits....broken) :chuckle:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^LOL!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

6speed said:


> ---- I wrote this story 3 years ago. Tell me what you think.



I think you need to keep off the drugs.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you want something good to read try the Crime Thriller "*Hard Knock*" by *Zoe Sharp*. The main car is a Bayside Blue R34 GTR V-Spec. It first gets a mention on page 63


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Jim27 said:


> Strange - that's the same fantasy for soooooo many Skyline owners (cars....bits....broken) :chuckle:


good point there, I had forgotten that in my first year of GT-R ownership, EIGHT months of it was spent staring at the immobile shell. Which inspires me to write a bit of something, in the style of 6speed himself....



The engine, blown, sits before him. RB26 it says, yet this mighty powerplant can only churn out a ferocious racket of rattling pistons and multiple spun bearings. 0rpm, down and out for the count. The block is cold as ice, lacking the capacity to hold any fire within.

He goes back in time, back to when he bought this glorious machine, three days ago. He can hear the missus bitching at him about buying this thing. And through the haze, the hypnotizing effect of staring meditatively at his magnificent steed, capable of outrageous bursts of power, yet as flaccidly impotent as an 85 year old man with prostate cancer, he can barely make out some noises, something hysterical? The damned wife screaming at him about this purchase? The loan papers he has signed are still warmer than the radiator of this three-day old dead GT-R.

Does she see the shattered piston lands? Did she hear the explosive knock on the first run on high boost? Does she see the slivers of broken oil pump gears snaking their way through the oil galleys of this mighty block?

He doesn't know. All he sees are the numbers from the tuner: ten thousand pounds sterling to repair. That's all he needs to know.

As the sun sets upon the sillouette of the GT-R, he looks up into the blinding sun. For an ephemeral moment, he curses God Himself for this wretched car, then he blinks, opens the chequebook, and lets the car continue sleeping...for the next six months.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

hehehe KismetCaptain, you are a legend :chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> good point there, I had forgotten that in my first year of GT-R ownership, EIGHT months of it was spent staring at the immobile shell. Which inspires me to write a bit of something, in the style of 6speed himself....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats good


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

It's not only good, it's something we can all relate to a lot more then that first bit of fantasy.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> try the Crime Thriller "*Hard Knock*" by *Zoe Sharp*


Sounds like it would be a good Porno title


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

how about.........i start to drive her...oh wait misfire...........is it that dodgy AFM again? lol


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

too many grammatical errors for me to even comment about.
not bad for a 12 year old though, just about a good read as
your Ring guide.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hyrev said:


> too many grammatical errors for me to even comment about.
> not bad for a 12 year old though, just about a good read as
> your Ring guide.


anyways on another side issue

hyrev i want your v spec!!!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

what's this $h1t about the guys mother??


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

But it is creative and deserves some acknowledgment. With dedication (which you seem to have) comes improvement.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Three Years ago guys!

I wasn't twelve when I wrote it, I was 15, and only an enthusiast.

Shit I put down something I wrote a long time ago and I get whailed for it.

Some people have had a few to many fists stuck up their asses.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

6speed said:


> He hears his mother say put them away. Is she proud? Is she tired of it?
> 
> Does she see the fast approching corners like he does? Does she feel the push into the seat like him? Does she smile at the sound of the Turbo? Does she hear the beautiful tree's smoosh by at 200 mph?
> 
> ...


So let me get this right. Some guy is driving around the ring with his mum as a passenger? And another thing, what's his mum proud and tired of?

Just wish the trees would 'smoosh' by on my way to work everyday:squintdan 

LOL!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

no no no, the mom is figurative - a symbolic representation of the psychological Freudian superego that the driver must struggle with as he also wrestles the GT-R to a record lap time around the Ring. Or another interpretation could be the superimposition of the conceptualization of mother and car as a ultraspiritual vehicle towards a zen understanding of the Oneness of everything, blending with an unresolved Oedipal Complex.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> good point there, I had forgotten that in my first year of GT-R ownership, EIGHT months of it was spent staring at the immobile shell. Which inspires me to write a bit of something, in the style of 6speed himself....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poetical genius :bowdown1:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> no no no, the mom is figurative - a symbolic representation of the psychological Freudian superego that the driver must struggle with as he also wrestles the GT-R to a record lap time around the Ring. Or another interpretation could be the superimposition of the conceptualization of mother and car as a ultraspiritual vehicle towards a zen understanding of the Oneness of everything, blending with an unresolved Oedipal Complex.


+1:chuckle:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> no no no, the mom is figurative - a symbolic representation of the psychological Freudian superego that the driver must struggle with as he also wrestles the GT-R to a record lap time around the Ring. Or another interpretation could be the superimposition of the conceptualization of mother and car as a ultraspiritual vehicle towards a zen understanding of the Oneness of everything, blending with an unresolved Oedipal Complex.


Dude... WTF kind of eather have you been smoking?


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

6speed,

WTF are you all about.?

Everytime you post bollox like this you get shot down in flames..:flame: 

Learn from your mistakes and think before you post. :chuckle: 









opcorn:


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> no no no, the mom is figurative - a symbolic representation of the psychological Freudian superego that the driver must struggle with as he also wrestles the GT-R to a record lap time around the Ring. Or another interpretation could be the superimposition of the conceptualization of mother and car as a ultraspiritual vehicle towards a zen understanding of the Oneness of everything, blending with an unresolved Oedipal Complex.


You must be smoking some high grade!!!
Can you get me some :bowdown1:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

6speed said:


> Three Years ago guys!
> 
> Shit I put down something I wrote a long time ago and I get whailed for it.


Yeh but you just dont learn, your handing yourself to the slaughter when you post stuff like this.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> good point there, I had forgotten that in my first year of GT-R ownership, EIGHT months of it was spent staring at the immobile shell. Which inspires me to write a bit of something, in the style of 6speed himself....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a couple of adjustments and that sounds exactly like my first experiances


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

6speed - take up masturbation, clear off to meatbeaters.com and leave us the f**k alone.

You're such a masochist - you just keep coming back with more and more and more drivel and expect not to be flamed? WTF :GrowUp:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Eggghhhh.... *rolls eyes*


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

6speed said:


> Dude... WTF kind of eather have you been smoking?


it's "ether" or to be more precise, diethyl ether. and you don't smoke it, unless you want to light yourself on fire in a big way. you just inhale the fumes. yeah, just inhale dude...

if that's the way your grammar stood when you were 15, your English teachers should be at least flogged, if not drawn and quartered.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

This coming from the man who chooses not to use capitols.

Or punctuation correctly.

I think my grammar is pretty goddamn good. So I made a mistake on Ether, big whoop shit, it's not like I do alot of it.


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)




----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Which one is 6speed and which one is kismetcapitan?

TheDEA.org: LSD test on British troops


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

6speed said:


> This coming from the man who chooses not to use capitols.
> 
> Or punctuation correctly.
> 
> I think my grammar is pretty goddamn good. So I made a mistake on Ether, big whoop shit, it's not like I do alot of it.


A few notes for future reference;

1. Ether doesn't require a capital letter in the above example. Also the correct spelling is capitals, not capitols. 
2. The word "or" is a conjunctive, the use of which to start a sentence is generally frowned upon. 
3. "Or punctuation correctly" does not warrant it's own paragraph, nor sentence.
4. "It's not like I do alot of it" in the above example implies you don't do a lot of ether. Furthermore, it's "a lot" not alot, you wouldn't write "alittle" (I hope). 

Generally I'm not one to correct people, especially on internet forums where relaxed language rules are generally acceptable, but the overwhelming irony of a post claiming that your grammar is of a high standard requiring a post longer than your own to point out the mistakes in it was irresistable. 
All in the name of light hearted banter of course, nothing personal intended. Feel free to return the favour, the use of the semi-colon and my overall sentence structure is debatable, and generally far from perfect in this post.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> it's "ether" or to be more precise, diethyl ether. and you don't smoke it, unless you want to light yourself on fire in a big way. you just inhale the fumes. yeah, just inhale dude...
> 
> if that's the way your grammar stood when you were 15, your English teachers should be at least flogged, if not drawn and quartered.


you could drink it...they did a lot of that in the UK not so long ago

Erowid Ether Vault : Timeline


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Didn't think I would see a grammatical debate on a car forum. And if this kid's intention was to wind up member's, it sure has worked!

I think you need to give the kid a break. Who knows his circumstances? He may well be a kid who simply fantasises about owning/driving a Skyline.

I'm not great with grammar or spelling either, but to flame a kid who shows a little enthusiasm is childish! :GrowUp: 

Kismetcaptain - Maybe you could make it your personal goal to rid the world of all grammatical anomalies, but as far as I know, language evolves and changes and so will the rules, good luck trying to prevent that!

Time to stop being keyboard warriors and relax!


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

This is easily one of the best threads in a while


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Goddamn why do I always have to make the debate threads?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Which one is 6speed and which one is kismetcapitan?
> 
> TheDEA.org: LSD test on British troops


I would be the one climbing the tree to feed the birds


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

6speed said:


> Goddamn why do I always have to make the debate threads?


Because you're an attention seeking little twerp?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`ve just found a story that i wrote when i was 5.

When im a big boy, i want to be a Fireman. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hodgie said:


> I`ve just found a story that i wrote when i was 5.
> 
> When im a big boy, i want to be a Fireman. What do you guys think?


You should have used a capital 'I' you fukcing idiot!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Your bloody horrible you, your always putting me down, i dont know why i come on here, its alright though because my girlfriend comes back from Germany next week and i haven`t seen her for a year or 2 and i know she misses me blah blah blah.:chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hold on i will get another 30 Stellas and try and beat that shit!!

**** sake


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Hurry up Mick. :nervous:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

6speed you from Toronto ?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> I would be the one climbing the tree to feed the birds


I'd be the guy with the rocket launcher whose, "efficiency was greatly reduced."


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

hodgie said:


> Your bloody horrible you, your always putting me down, i dont know why i come on here, its alright though because my girlfriend comes back from Germany next week and i haven`t seen her for a year or 2 and i know she misses me blah blah blah.:chuckle:


My favorite thing is forum continuity.

FPMSL.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

moleman said:


> My favorite thing is forum continuity.
> 
> FPMSL.



We all know 6speeds posts off by heart tho coz we can't wait for his next installment of self-induced ridicule.

Last I heard he was selling his German mother - who he couldn't quite bring himself to talk to - from a car boot sale outside his mothers boyfriends huge house with a trestle table set up next to his 1,000,000 hp R32 GTR which he'd bought some R34 GTR parts for.

Oh, and he was also selling some traced drawings of Skylines or something. It's no wonder South Park take the p1ss out of Canadians - they probably bumped into 6speed somewhere. That is said with the greatest respect to all other Canadians - perhaps one of you ought to disable 6speeds internet access permanently and do the rest of the planet - and yourselves - a great favour.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm sure he is only here still for entertainment value


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

stealth said:


> I'm sure he is only here still for entertainment value


yeah i also have a suspicion he is 2 steps ahead of everyone, but you never know, some ppl are just stupid.
i'll always have my doubts, but i'll still laugh at the ppl who flame him.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Here is some search in "google" just with his emailadress:

Ferrari Life - View Profile: Ferrari250GTO

Ultimatecarpage.com forums - View Profile: stealth

Ultimatecarpage.com forums - View Profile: 6speed

He is pretty funny,just make a search in the ultimatecarpage forum about his username and started posts,pretty funny what he writes,even better then the bs he writes on here:clap: :clap:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Here is some search in "google" just with his emailadress:
> 
> Ferrari Life - View Profile: Ferrari250GTO
> 
> ...


LMAO great found EVO . .lol:chuckle: 


> Signature
> The ability for outward expression is dependent on substance...
> Signature
> Making love is like driving a Ferrari... The more she screams, the faster you wanna go.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

posted on ultimatecarpage,just one of hundret lies:


6speed said:


> I made the decision last night. I've had a friend of mine bothering me for my RX-7 FD3S for awhile now, and he seemed to really want it. He comes from a large family with lots of money, and he want's to do the engine conversion. I understand that, and he's offering alot of cash for it. I'm talking like alot for the RB26DETT and the 13B, although he knows that one of the turbos in the 13B has failed, he's willing to buy two new turbos for it and sell it, as it is quite a rare engine here in Canada.
> 
> It's been a hard decision, but I'm also taking back my payment for my Veilside Fortune Kit, and I'll be stuck with a really healthy 60,000 dollars to buy a car I don't have to tinker with.
> 
> ...


Lets ban him forever:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lmfao

:lamer: :lamer: :lamer: :lamer: :lamer: :lamer: :lamer: :lamer: :lamer:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

wait!!! don't ban him!!! shit, the dude can map a GT-R to 800bhp by messing around with the stock ECU, he's also got a Veilside FD, and I'm still trying to put together the cash to buy his mother....


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`ve just found this LMAO, he`s on about his relationship problems again. I wonder if this is the German girl:chuckle: 

6speed 
Enthusiast Join Date: Nov 2005
Location: Midland Ontario Canada.
Posts: 1,323 

And then... It was pain. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last night me and my girlfriend of 3 monthes broke up. To most people, three monthes isn't a big deal, but to me it was, it was my longest relationship.

After all the times she said I love you, she left me for a guy who gave her her first kiss. Meanwhile I was her first... you know.

I'm sorry if it seems like I'm looking for sympathy.

In all truth, I guess I am.

I wouldn't say all this unless it was the truth.

Some of you are my friends.
__________________
The ability for outward expression is dependent on substance...


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

All the nice steps you did into the right direction with your painting thread... 
and then you jump into a pool filled with poo. I don't know I I should cry laughing and enjoying this reading - or feel terribly sorry for you...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

kids a proper fruitloop

lol


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

hodgie said:


> I`ve just found this LMAO, he`s on about his relationship problems again. I wonder if this is the German girl:chuckle:
> 
> 6speed
> Enthusiast Join Date: Nov 2005
> ...



Guess they don't have seeing eye dogs in canada!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

HAha quit beating down on Canada, i like it here, just...full of interesting people 

6speed must be well loaded, that GT-R, the Sil80, an FD...boy oh boy!!! hey you wanna come and tune my r34 ? and hook me up with one of your custom made stillen exhaust pipes


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

He is 16 and 21, owns a surf shop and has a number of cars... hmmmm


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

haha great find ppl, now we know why he posts so much crap!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> Here is some search in "google" just with his emailadress:


Well done EvoVI - best evenings entertainment I've had in ages :thumbsup: 

He started a thread as 6speed on UCP entitled "I'm a Liar" !!!!!

Admitting use of 3 usernames and serial bullsh1tting. Cue 11 pages of forum members slagging him to death until the thread was closed - example:

_Originally Posted by Vaigra 
He wasn't trying to be an ass? He was lying his ass off trying to gain "respect" for having an RX7 and a Viper and a Surf Shop...
He know's multiple accounts aren't allowed yet still carried on with it. This should be a permaban.
SMP!! 

6speeds response....
No I was trying to make myself feel good about myself. I have such a haggard life. My mom's never around, and when she is, she yells at me, and she treats me like shit. Lying on the forums is the only way I get myself to feel stronger and mor eimportant. I've got to stop though. I know..._

He even faked his own death on another forum :clap: 

I think we may even have found a photo of him:

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/3494/6speed01bc9.jpg
[EDIT ADMIN] - Please link large images - do not embed them.

LOL - explains a lot


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

LOl, that post he made on ultimate car, its annoying because it IS because of people like him Skyline owners get a bad rep, i mean hooolly crap, fanboy is one thing, this kids just frustrating!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Holy sh*t I've twigged now with the mention of the German girlfriend ... obviously hasn't learnt the first time round about this forum !!!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I wondered how long it would be till someone rooted him out good and proper.

@Rain, i totally agree with you there.

and that picture hehe :chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I would guess the only relationship Sickspeed has is with his right hand


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

great find, don't think he will show up here again, then again hmmmmm.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Im waiting for his " My mom beats me, and no one loves me, i lie on the forums to feel like im loved" post...i recall his myspace was loaded with similar angst laden teen girls and boys apparently all in love with each other or something...i think its the ease of which drugs are available to little people here in canada....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I got this pm a while ago from yours truely, now that he is most likely
not to come back. Even if he does lurk around, probably with a new name.



> I don't need your shit.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


A few useless posts? How about many useless threads among your
infinite idiotic posts?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

All this talk of ether reminds me of Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rain said:


> i recall his myspace was loaded with similar angst laden teen girls and boys apparently all in love with each other or something...


iirc, 6speed made a vid post on his myspace saying the canadians and australians should team up to invade the US....:nervous: :chuckle: 

all in all... the kids harmless. i somehow dont think its the last we will see of him.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

RH18 said:


> iirc, 6speed made a vid post on his myspace saying the canadians and australians should team up to invade the US....:nervous: :chuckle:
> 
> all in all... the kids harmless. i somehow dont think its the last we will see of him.


He is pretty funny,im sure he will post very soon his next drawings,housepics or pics of someones cars


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> He is pretty funny,im sure he will post very soon his next drawings,housepics or pics of someones cars


yup, i guess its a source of entertainment! hehe


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Normally, as a moderator, I would frown upon such sustained abuse of a single forum member

but

in light of the evidence above.....

:nervous: 

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

here's some better pics 



















Imagine both those girls are tied up in his mothers basement.

either that or wolves have consumed thier muliated corpses.



mook


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> here's some better pics


the blonde looks :flame: 

maybe the best 6speed did bring in this forum


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> here's some better pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha,looks like he is going for the mean and moody look on the bottom pic... :chuckle:


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

lass on the left looks bit like the lady on her knees - what are the chances


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

my eyes are streeming with tears of laughter after reaing this thred.

what a howl


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> lass on the left looks bit like the lady on her knees - what are the chances


Well she's pointing and laughing at his wiener........


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

if that is 6speed, i bet that is, the closest he has ever been to pussy


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

He probably chucked his custard as soon as he saw them uke: :bawling:


----------



## auto modelista (Jul 29, 2007)

I've only today started to come across this '6speed's posts, and I will admit i do find it harsh, but at the same time, this could be some sort of condition, whereby in the realm of the internet he can be what ever he wants, however outside of it in the 'real world' he is completely impotent.

I've seen this condition before where people log on, and all of a sudden change their identity like batman.





note: I'm not a psychiatrist, just an observer.

p.s note in both pictures he has the same 'outfit' on!?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

my question is....

who in his right mind would start a surfshop.....in fooking ontario!?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

auto modelista said:


> p.s note in both pictures he has the same 'outfit' on!?


Thats because the pictures were taken at the same show on the same day.

P.S I'm not a detective, just have eyes and a bit of common sense


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

bkvj said:


> who in his right mind would start a surfshop.....in fooking ontario!?


lol well you know them big waves that kick up in lake ontario rival waikiki beach....


----------



## carlsworth (Aug 4, 2006)

As mentioned above..
I have only today had the pleasure of viewing some of 6speeds posts.

*Kissmecaptain,* your story was great, much closer to the truth of GTR ownership.

*Rain, *Me and a pal took a road trip of British Columbia. Granted we didnt get to see much of it in 2500 miles, but what we did see was stunning, and a credit to all the people that take so much pride in living there.

*6speed*
your fooking funny


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha yeah BC kicks the rest of Canadas behind, so much more fun and as you say, its a much nicer place to live. On top of that, so very close to Japan!

Im stuck in Ottawa now, its such a pile! but one thing that can make me leave my cars behind, is of course a woman haha. BUT i will go back to BC, i like it there too much not to.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

bkvj said:


> my question is....
> 
> who in his right mind would start a surfshop.....in fooking ontario!?


I'd wondered that myself but hell, this is Sick "Walter Mitty" Speed talking, I wouldn't be surprised if he claimed to run a pork butchers in Jerusalem or an ice cream shop on Mercury. :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: 

BTW, where are you Sicko? You've gone very quiet on your latest batch of fantasy threads, missing you already :sadwavey:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

he's gone to pick up his car and is now driving it across Canada....


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Or perhaps he's faked his own death - again - or is recovering from a good glue-sniffing session :banned:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

where did he fake his own death? me want linky


anyways...if you are faking your own death do it properly, with the huge insurance payout and things:wack:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

or he accidentally hanged himself in autoerotic asphyxiation? here


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

bkvj said:


> where did he fake his own death? me want linky


It was mentioned by somebody in one of his threads on the ultimate car page forum. I think he created another alter ego (called Phil?) on another car forum then posted a thread to say that his best friend 6speed had died the previous evening when he hit a lamp post at high speed - presumably on his roller skates since he hasn't actually proved to anybody that he owns any kind of motor vehicle  

I can't remember which one of his three UCP aliases he was using at the time. If you haven't already seen the reaction he got to his UCP threads pick some juicy ones out of these:

Posts by Stealth

Posts by 6speed

Posts by Rise Against

It's worth putting these links in your favourites so you can have a browse whenever you need cheering up 

I've subscribed to UCP just so's I can view his posted pics, etc.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

bkvj said:


> my question is....
> 
> who in his right mind would start a surfshop.....in fooking ontario!?


STOP PRESS: There IS a Surf Shop in Midland Ontario and this is the one 6speed has claimed to own in a thread on UCP:

Welcome to Schoolbus surf shop

Of course he admits it's owned "on his behalf" by his mums boyfriend, Kirk Rushton - who also owns ANOTHER School Bus Surf Shop in a neighbouring Ontario town:

ZoomInfo Web Profile: Kirk Ruston

Dontcha just love Google :thumbsup:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

bkvj said:


> where did he fake his own death? me want linky


Found the reference to it on UCP (Post 36 on this page) but couldn't link to the source on FastCarForum.

In a nutshell the fake post was:

_'Phil' :Last night, Steve Neill (stealth), my long time friend, and loyal roommate, died in a car accident. On highway 93, just North of Midland, the car he was driving hit a pole, and fell off the side of an embankment. Steve suffered massive injuries to the brain, and by the time he reached the hospital, it was to late. He died at 12:36 pm last night. Steve was a great person, and although he had his faults, he did not lack a sense of humour.

"Phil" = Stealth (= 6speed)

Stealth :Oooooh, caught me, what are you gonna do? You know what, I'm gone, had my fun before I left. See ya guys never again. I'm outta here._

*"although he had his faults, he did not lack a sense of humour"* - you can say that again :chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Tell you whats even better.
Running a 9 second pass after 2 years of trying ohhhhhhhhh my god what does that feel like. DADDY.

Mick


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

andyneed4speed said:


> Found the reference to it on UCP (Post 36 on this page) but couldn't link to the source on FastCarForum.
> 
> In a nutshell the fake post was:
> 
> ...



Congratz, your the 100th post, you get a fortune cookie.

Just PM 6speed your address and he will send you one. 

:chuckle:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

cheers andy, i was reading through some of his UCP 6speed posts yesterday, very entertaining.

if you're faking your own death, do it properly. example:

yesterday afternoon, my good friend steve neill passed away after his parachute failed to open when he went skydiving naked. by pure coincidence, he landed on his rx7 with rb26dett engine, which was stolen by his mother (who was advertised on several internet websites), who then crashed the prised rx7 into the local dodge viper shop. the 2 damaged vipers, one GTS which neill, just 15 (18...19..whatever), has only purchased a week ago. it is believed that his newly purchased viper had some of steve's drawings in there, which incidently caught fire.

6speed...oops i mean stealth...or rise against,

your sence of money will be greatly missed. i mean humour...


no entertainment...yeah thats the one!


:chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Just to let you know ,thats not me ,he nicked me name.
Yeah Sickspeed is a cnut.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

stealth said:


> Yeah Sickspeed is a cnut.


no shit :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

andyneed4speed said:


> Found the reference to it on UCP (Post 36 on this page) but couldn't link to the source on FastCarForum.
> 
> In a nutshell the fake post was:
> 
> ...


_


Dont think thats even possible in his case_


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Dont think thats even possible in his case


:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: opcorn:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

what's a cnut (SEE-NUT)? is it like a walnut? cashew? would I need a nutcracker?


right, thank you all good night!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> right, thank you all good night!


I think it would have been better if you were to end with, "C u next tuesday".


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ LOL just rearrange the N & U


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

see-unt? now I'm really confused


----------

